# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Инструкция по правильному забиванию гвоздей

## Irina

Инструкция по правильному забиванию гвоздей

1. Возьмите гвоздь в левую руку (если вы левша, соответственно, необходимо поступить наоборот: возьмите левую руку в гвоздь).

2. Возьмите в правую руку молоток.

3. Положите гвоздь и молоток на место. Немного задумайтесь. Возьмите карандаш и пометьте место, куда вы хотите забить гвоздь.

4. Повторите действия, описанные в п.п. 1-2.

5. Приложите гвоздь к месту, в которое вы хотите его забить.

6. Успокойтесь. Переведите дыхание. Переверните гвоздь к месту, в которое вы хотите его забить, острым концом (не обращайте внимания на то, что держать гвоздь таким образом не очень удобно; вскоре вы убедитесь в полезности этого совета).

7. Отведите руку, в которой вы держите молоток, назад. Сосчитайте до трех.

8. Улучите момент между ударами сердца и резким движением нанесите удар по гвоздю молотком.

9. Уроните молоток и гвоздь, схватитесь за травмированный палец левой (если вы левша - правой) руки.

10. Крикните "ААААААААА!" или то, что вы обычно кричите в такие моменты. Прежде чем кричать, постарайтесь учесть наличие рядом детей, женщин и (возможно) соседей за стенкой.

11. Обработайте рану, если таковая имеется, и забинтуйте палец. Если раны не имеется - повторите все описанное выше.

12. Сходите за пассатижами или плоскогубцами.

13. Возьмите гвоздь пассатижами или плоскогубцами. Выроните гвоздь. Выматеритесь или, при наличии рядом детей, женщин и (возможно) соседей за стенкой, выматеритесь шепотом.

14. Повторите действия, описанные в предыдущем пункте, пять-десять раз.

15. Постарайтесь успокоиться.

16. Успокойтесь. Подумайте о том, как вы будете счастливы достигнутому результату.

17. Возьмите гвоздь и молоток, как описано выше.

18. Опустите руки.

19. Громко произнесите: "Ну прямо руки опускаются!".

20. Поднимите руки, затем гвоздь и упавший на ногу молоток. Тихо и устало выматеритесь.

21. Попросите забить гвоздь соседа. Насладитесь процессом.

22. Вместе с соседом убедитесь, что гвоздь невозможно забить в бетонную стену.

----------

